# How to iron your pants (FYI)



## TN2IC (8 Oct 2007)

I came across this link on youtube. Amazing what the computer can teach you these days. I thought this is really helpful. Even for the guys with a few years under their belts.

 How to Iron your Pants

Best of Luck with your 1A's,
Regards,
Sgt Schultz


----------



## Shamrock (8 Oct 2007)

Is this no longer taught on basic?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Oct 2007)

Definitely not on the reserve courses, not sure about the Reg force ones.


----------



## geo (8 Oct 2007)

Heh... 
Reserve recruits don't get DEUs to start with....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Oct 2007)

LOL I know that geo.... which reminds me got to make sure that the new sappers in my section know how to polish the boots and ensure that they have all items in the right spot on the tunics.

EDITED TO ADD

but Geo from this thread Ordering Uniforms Thread so in theory we should be showing them how to wear them (at least if there are officers on the course or maybe after completion of course.)



> PRes Land DEU:
> 
> Officers:  Entitled immediately.
> 
> Other ranks:   Not entitled to issue until they have successfully completed 1 year of service OR upon successful completion of QL3 training, whichever comes first.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Oct 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Definitely not on the reserve courses, not sure about the Reg force ones.



When I did my basic, I wasn't taught. And that was a reserve one. I was taught it during my former cadets years. I learn how to iron and polish my boots, pretty good by the end. Too bad I had to return my boots. Oh well, my current ones are up to par now. 

I have been thinking of going to the darkside and getting some Parade Gloss. Anyone has two cents on that issue? PMs?


----------



## navymich (9 Oct 2007)

Then there are some people that I sailed with that would get creases sewn into their NCD pants!


----------



## Kyu (9 Oct 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Then there are some people that I sailed with that would get creases sewn into their NCD pants!



Actually, I did that with my kendo (Japanese fencing) uniform. Ironing the seven pleats of a hakama (5 in the front, 2 in the back) is much harder than ironing pants.


----------



## medaid (9 Oct 2007)

Night Black said:
			
		

> Just a thought, I believe that the Militia waits a year after basic or until QL3 is complete before receiving DEUS, where as the Naval and Air Reserves get them from the get go on their basics.



That is because NavRes and AirRes does the RegF BMQ/BOTC.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Oct 2007)

You expect me to watch a 12 minute video on ironing pants?  I could iron the pants faster than that!! 
That's what dry cleaners are for!!


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (9 Oct 2007)

how the heck do you sew a crease into a pair of pants?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Oct 2007)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> how the heck do you sew a crease into a pair of pants?


You starty by ironing a razor crease in your pants. This can be done by running a bar of soap down the inside of the existing crease first. The soap will add stiffness and definition to the crease when it is ironed. Then you have to use a fine, short stitch, of strong lightweight thread (same colour BTW). The stitch has to be almost on the very edge of the crease to make it work. Otherwise, you end up with a noticeable fold & stitch. When it's done properly, you can't tell. Start out with new pants for the best results

We did lots of workdress pants, on nights, in the drag chute shop, while I was Safety Systems.


----------



## geo (9 Oct 2007)

heh... yeah, while we were still trying to make something military outa the texaco suit.

Lousy lagoon shirts, jackets & silly baseball caps that came with them.

The only thing that accidentaly looked good were the workdress pants for women (with patch pockets)


----------



## navymich (9 Oct 2007)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> how the heck do you sew a crease into a pair of pants?



The Canex tailor at CFB Esquimalt does a booming business doing them.  Much easier then recceguy's direction for those that are interested.  However, I don't recommend it.  When the coxn catches you, you're on your own!


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Then there are some people that I sailed with that would get creases sewn into their NCD pants!


That was an old trick that MPs used to use with their WD.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Oct 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Then you have to use a fine, short stitch, of strong lightweight thread (same colour BTW). The stitch has to be almost on the very edge of the crease to make it work.



Now are you stitching all the way up and down? Or just ramdom areas, up and down the leg?


Regards,
Schultz


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Oct 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Now are you stitching all the way up and down? Or just ramdom areas, up and down the leg?
> 
> Regards,
> Schultz



Front to back, preferably with your leg int he pants.

This allowed for a realistic view, and you were able to gauge the crease better.

dileas


tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Oct 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Now are you stitching all the way up and down? Or just ramdom areas, up and down the leg?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Schultz



Let's try and think a bit. Random areas would kind of defeat the purpose wouldn't it? One continuous stitch, from the hem to where the crease would normally stop. Wanna be a geek, and run it to the waist? Fill your boots.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Oct 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Let's try and think a bit. Random areas would kind of defeat the purpose wouldn't it?


 Yeah, I really didn't think it out. Good point.



> One continuous stitch, from the hem to where the crease would normally stop. Wanna be a geek, and run it to the waist? Fill your boots.



Hmm, good idea.  ;D *Geek Alert*


----------



## Lumber (20 Oct 2007)

MCpl Mconnel (2 Section Commander, Course I0079E): "Here, listen close Hart, i'm going to tell you a little secret iron when it comes to ironing, and I want you to let the whole section know."

NCdt Hart: "Yes MCpl..."

MCpl Mconnel: " You turn the iron on.... AND PRESS DOWN!!!"

Thats all _I _ever needed to know.


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2007)

Sgt Jerry XXXXXXXX to one of his kids   (ie me!! -- with at least two members of this site as witness')

"Gibson did you iron those pants?" 
"Yes Sgt""
"With what?"
"An iron Sgt."
"Since when does canex sell tire irons?"

I got it!!

Vern -- tries to keep straight face after last remark by him as he moved down the line one morning at 0700. He gets two people away from me and the laugh just happens. I tried but failed to stifle it. It was not pretty. Especially so if you've ever heard me laugh!! He lost it. My eyes were watering. 

6 extras later (3 for the shitty iron job -- 3 for the laughter), I decided right then and there that my husband could iron my crap for me from there on in. Oh the benefits of marriage to an RCR -- the professional '_dressers_'.   >


----------



## a_majoor (22 Oct 2007)

In Cornwallis, there was a guy in my section who thought he could outsmart the Section Commander. (This is _always_ dangerous; and MCpl Hunt was actually much sharper than the average bear....).

Our man went an purchased a bottle of liquid starch the first free weekend we could go to CANEX, and proceeded to starch the s**t out of all his workdress pants and shirts except one pair. My job was doing laundry for my bunkmate and the pair across from us (they variously shone boots, made beds, did station jobs; division of labour and economy of force), and I watched astonished as he did this. While the end results were really works of art (I have never to this day seen creases so sharp), I knew it would end badly, and told him so.

"No, they look great. Hunt's going to love it!"

"He's never going to let you get away with that"

To picture the next scene, remember the "H" huts in Cornwallis were huge affairs, with 40+ spaces on each floor. The NCO's would come in from the door closest to the Bay of Fundy for our shack, I was near the door, while our friend was at the opposite end farthest from the door. We formed up for morning inspection in work dress, facing our bunk space (and back to back with the team across from us). Unlike the other NCO's, MCpl Hunt did not yell, fling boots across the room or dump beds and lockers over (we heard enough of that from the other wings), which made his comments that much more terrifying somehow. After being inspected and watching the daily quota of unsatisfactory chits get dropped on our pillows (lightly starched and ironed pillows at that, what the hell did we have to do to pass inspection anyway?) we heard him moving farther and farther down the hall; 

"Bloggins; is that underwear folded 6"X6?"......"Uh, no Master Corporal"
"Smith, what is this in your laundry hamper?"...."Dust, Master Corporal"
(No one would ever claim to have done it correctly, although at the end course party he admitted most of what he looked at was good, he was just messing with our minds)
Worst of all was the soft rustling sound of him pushing some shirts and pants apart on the hanger with his pace stick, he was shooting someone a look which made you feel about 3" tall.

Finally, he reached the end of the hall.

"Jones" (forgot his real name after all these years)
"Yes Master Corporal!"
"These shirts. Can you....................................................wear them?"
(Long pause)
"Uh, yes, Master Corporal"
"Good. Put _this_ one on"

Being a summer course, he not only had to free the shirt from the hanger and put it on, but also had to roll up the sleeves. The shirt was about as stiff as plywood, and by the end of the day, his body looked like he had been attacked with a belt sander. We had to take the rest of his clothes into the shower to get them soft enough to put into the laundry machine, but NO ONE ever attempted to mess with this NCO for the remainder of the course.


----------



## Jake (8 Jan 2008)

Can the iron be applied directly to your Army DEU pants? Or will this cause them to melt?


----------



## TN2IC (8 Jan 2008)

Jake said:
			
		

> Can the iron be applied directly to your Army DEU pants? Or will this cause them to melt?



No, read the label inside your DEU pants. It is safe to iron them, but not to wash them. Don't ask.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jan 2008)

I've always used a pillowcase over them to avoid the "shine" you get from ironing.  A damp one works best.


----------



## Hawk (8 Jan 2008)

ALWAYS use a damp cloth to press your DEU's or they will shine.

I pressed all new pants with soap in the crease. You only have to do it once. The crease will survive the washer and dryer. One night on parade (reserves)  Sgt really gets up a guy's nose about his uniform. I was half way down the second rank, and when he got to me he looked me up and down.

"When did you press your uniform, Cpl?" (Oh, oh!)
"Weekend, Sgt." 
"Please "(!) (Please from a Sgt????)"Please explain to Pte ***** how to press his pants."

After parade I told him Sgt better see me talking to him - I told him the secret. I didn't lie to Sgt - I just didn't tell him WHICH weekend - it had been 3 months before! 


Hawk


----------



## geo (8 Jan 2008)

How to iron pants.....

Rule no 1)  Take pants off before you attempt to do this!  


I kid you not, some bozo showed up at the MIR with severe burn to his thign...... YUP, tried to save time by doing it "on the fly"...

Got the crease  BUT.......

(A candidate for the Darwin award if there was ever a candidate IMHO)


----------



## DannyD (8 Jan 2008)

:rofl:

And I always thought that people ironing clothing on themselves was a joke, too stupid to be true...

I stand corrected.


----------



## dwalter (4 Feb 2008)

Yes, many irons actually come with notes in the instructions saying "Remove clothing articles before ironing." 

Some people don't get it do they? As for Darwin awards, he at least sounds like the kind of guy who might get an honourable mention one day.


----------



## CorporalMajor (4 Mar 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> How to iron pants.....
> 
> Rule no 1)  Take pants off before you attempt to do this!
> 
> ...



AHAHAAHAHAHA...

Personally I find what works well:

Soak the pants with water. Literally, spill water on it and let it soak into the fabric. 
Then form/fold the actual creases, which is easier than it would have been were it dry.
With iron on high, while pinning the pants down and strecthing them flat against the board, firmly iron down the crease.
FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, make sure you're moving the iron fast enough so that it doesn't burn...but slow enough for the water to evaporate.

This has worked wonders for me every time.


----------

